# The Origional; Mirror Finish Machine & Wet Sanding Workshop 30/6/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing & Wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

This course is suitable for Newbies, as we have two cars to learn on. I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. It is great for novices as removing sanding marks is a great education; if you can remove them you can certainly remove swirls!!!!!

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 30th June 2012 will be the date for the next course. I cannot believe I have been running these courses for over 3 years now.
*
Objective for the day will be Orange Peel Removal by Wet Sanding both by hand and machine. The fiinish people want to achieve in their cars has moved up a level and wet sanding is really the only way forward, you will have a go from initial sand through the different papers to polishing out the finish and refining, this is definately a course not to miss. Or just machine the second car if you do not want to wet sand.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon butties plus sausage butties for lunch and black pud. If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then full payment required one week before course.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum pointrs, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Sutti
2. Nally
3. Jay2
4. jubileebug
5. ajfoggy
6. Private Booking
7. 
8.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*










































































































Cheers Steve and the Shiney Crew :driver:​


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello Steve,

Can you put us down for this mate and PM deposit details, been waiting for one suitable for newbies.

Cheers and looking forward to the day.

Jay
:thumb:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi
would you be able to put me down for this and pm me the deposit details aswell
thanks
Tom


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jay2 said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Can you put us down for this mate and PM deposit details, been waiting for one suitable for newbies.
> 
> ...


PM Sent.



sutti said:


> Hi
> would you be able to put me down for this and pm me the deposit details aswell
> thanks
> Tom


PM Sent.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Pm sent should be attending if spaces and I can get the day off. Of anyone's coming from Liverpool can car pool or convoy if anyone is interested


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Deposit sent mate.

:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

:buffereposit paid cant wait!


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Are there still a few places left


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Steve, Dont forget to move me across from the last course to this one please!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Can I have some confirmation please ?????


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Valverjunky said:


> Are there still a few places left


Yes places are still available.



jubileebug said:


> Hi Steve, Dont forget to move me across from the last course to this one please!!


moved you Mr Bug



Nally said:


> Can I have some confirmation please ?????


Yes your added, was away for a few days so only just updated the thread.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Deposit paid already how would you like the reaming £40 pay pal same as before ?


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

What time does this course start next week please?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PM's sent tonight to you guys!!!


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Any spaces left, is this suitable for complete starter to machine polishing??

Thanks!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ajfoggy said:


> Any spaces left, is this suitable for complete starter to machine polishing??
> 
> Thanks!


Sure is mate and a few spots left.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Sure is mate and a few spots left.


Ok, sign me up please! Let me know details and i'll send the cash over.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ajfoggy said:


> Ok, sign me up please! Let me know details and i'll send the cash over.


You need one more post then I can PM you!!!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

ahhhhh excited for sat :buffer:
two days in work to get though first


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully this should do it


----------



## JayParekh (Jun 22, 2012)

What's your next course date? I can't attend this one because it's a little late now, and I have other plans for the weekend, but I'd love to come in for the next one
Thank you
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

To all attending course tomorrow. 
New to detaling works so have never met any members before.
Feel free to say hello I am coming on my own and will be driving this.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Same here,

I will be driving this










but it currently looks like this


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Done mine this morning before work just gonna dress tyres now


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

i'll be in my R32 and its as dirty as ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am fuming just done my tyres and trim and it's ping down not happy


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am coming from Liverpool so may see you on route ?


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah raining here too so she'll have to stay dirty, yeah maybe I'm coming from st Helen's way


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

The weather is a seal pig, my car is covered in dust or sand, so perhaps the dirtiest car gets a quick wash at the end.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Cracking day at shinearama 
Great group
Great teacher
Recomend.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Great day learnt a lot! Thanks to everyone who attended


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep good course! Got exactly what i wanted from it and was good to meet like minded people!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great day and some real world advice about Machine Polishing! :thumb:

Just waiting for the info sheet to come through and to get clicking for some gear. :buffer:

Good to meet some other newbies as well and get over the fear of using a DA or Rotary. 

Big thumbs up for the guys across the yard as well for helping us out with a flat battery.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is there another day set for another course Ste ?


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Will there be another one of these courses happening anytime soon??????

Cheers
kev


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd deffo be interested in advanced wet sanding


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm interested as well.


----------

